# Missionary commissioning service for women and the unordained, too?



## Pergamum (Sep 29, 2012)

Have any of your churches held missionary commissioning services?

If so, what is the format and the theology behind this?

Who gets commisssioned? The man, the husband and wife? Is it proper to commission women and unordained men? Do you commission for both short-term and long-term missionaries?

Is the missionary commissioned in the power of the local church? What if another church also wants to lay hands on them and send them out as the missionary passes through this other church as well? What if the missionary organization itself wants to lay hands or commission the missionary? Should this be refused, saying that one's local church only ought to do the honors?

Is the laying on of hands exercised during this ceremony? What is the theology behind the laying on of hands and when should it be done?


----------

